# help w/placement of adhesion barrier



## cooper1 (Apr 8, 2009)

I have an ob dr who did a lap supracervical hysterectomy w/bso and placement of adhesion barrier. is there a code for the placement of the barrier?

this is the dictation: at this time the interceed was placed down, the surgical barrier was then placed over top of the cervical stump and this moistened to attach the cervical bed.

need help with this one

thanks

tracey


----------

